

I Offered To Give People Ideas For Their Businesses - Here’s What Happened  - myronbolitar
http://ypprojects.tumblr.com/post/67751112444/i-offered-to-give-people-ideas-for-their-businesses

======
adrianpang
Thanks Adam for your advices on betainabox.com It's refreshing to have someone
take an objective look of your business and provide honest, actionable
feedback -- the advises showed that you have given it lots of thought and were
invaluable to the growth of my business.

------
preddict
Thanks for your suggestions for [https://preddict.com](https://preddict.com)
I've already added categories and I'm working on that iphone and android app
:)

------
therobot24
Engodo sounds really annoying - giving people incentive to spam their friends
is like those marketing gimmicks where you sell amway or some other crap

------
tzaman
I got a few great suggestions for [https://codeable.io](https://codeable.io)
as well!

------
plehoux
Thanks Adam for your advices on ConferenceBadge.com, we already implemented
one of your suggestions!

------
egze
Thanks again Adam for your suggestions for Cligs.com

I'm going to implement them soon.

